# Stoudemire in suns rotation



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Since the Suns are rebuilding, do you think Stoudemire will start this year? Are only other starting PFs are googs and outlaw and googs is always injured and Outlaw is a better bench player because of the energy he brings. And if you want him to develop, you better let him play. I don't expect Stoudemire to produce that much this year, I just want to see this kid play at the NBA level and see how good he could really become. He should at least be able to block shots and rebound in his first year. And with Marbury's driving ability, get some dunks. What do you think?


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

*Stoudamire a Starter !*

!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Suns are starting to look solid!

C - Tskalidis
PF - Stoudemire
SF - Matrix
SG - Penny
PG - Starbury


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> The Suns are starting to look solid!
> 
> C - Tskalidis
> ...


C-Tsakalidis
PF-Stoudamire
SF-Marion
SG-Johnson*
PG-Starchild


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

I personally don't think that the Suns will throw Amare into the starting lineup right away, especially after witnessing the progress of Kwame Brown. In fact, he may play very little the first few months, and instead focus on just learning the basics of NBA basketball. If the Suns fall out of contention, he will probably see a lot more time. If Phoenix is on track to land a playoff spot, Amare's rookie season may mimic his High School season in games played.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Sunsfan *
> I personally don't think that the Suns will throw Amare into the starting lineup right away, especially after witnessing the progress of Kwame Brown. In fact, he may play very little the first few months, and instead focus on just learning the basics of NBA basketball. If the Suns fall out of contention, he will probably see a lot more time. If Phoenix is on track to land a playoff spot, Amare's rookie season may mimic his High School season in games played.


Why would Kwame Brown's progress have anything to do with Amare Stoudemire? Exactly, it doesn't.:no: Stoudemire has a lot of talent, and he'll get significant minutes, whether he starts or not.:yes:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

X, it depends on personel imo.


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

Well, let's see. Both are high school power forwards who entered the draft after their senior year. Both were (are) expected to become a superstar and help the team right away (mostly by fans). However, Brown struggled so much that some are now quesitoning if he's even an NBA player. Phoenix will look at this situation and play Amare accordingly, as well as try and bring him along slowly without expecting too much in the beginning. Is that good enough?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

True, don't hurt his confidence.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*re*

imo i think stodimre is more nba ready than brown was and will do a lot better than him but hey that is just what i think


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Kwame is like a toothpick,but Stoudemire on the other hand has an NBA frame at 6'10 260lbs!Stoudemire will be a MONSTER on the boards,and hes always look'n to SWAT shots!I see him cracking the starting rotation by the ALL-STAR break.

Stoudemire is the real deal!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*re*

he will be a starter after one month what other power foward do you they have


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

They have Outlaw/Googs,but Im not sure that they are gonna resign Outlaw?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> They have Outlaw/Googs,but Im not sure that they are gonna resign Outlaw?


What do u mean? Is he not under contract?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Outlaw is under Contract. The only two starting power forwards we have are outlaw and Googs. But Googs is always injured, and Outlaw is a better backup SF or PF than a started because of the energy he brings (like i said before) I think they should let stoudemire start not right away, but after a month of bringing him off the bench and getting a good amount of time playing. I agree with princetolakers, I think Stoudemire is more NBA ready than Brown just because of his frame and he is more mature than a lot of high schoolers because of all the stuff he has been through as a kid.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

My bad I thought Outlaw was a FA.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> Kwame is like a toothpick,but Stoudemire on the other hand has an NBA frame at 6'10 260lbs!Stoudemire will be a MONSTER on the boards,and hes always look'n to SWAT shots!I see him cracking the starting rotation by the ALL-STAR break.
> 
> Stoudemire is the real deal!


Kwame was 6'11" 240 coming out of H.S. and Amare is 6'10" 245, so they are very similar as far as body type. The difference between the two is that Kwame actually has post moves and handles and can create his own offense. Kwame just lost all of his confidence early on. Amare will be luck to even sniff what Tyson Chandler or Eddy Curry were able to accomplish.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> Kwame was 6'11" 240 coming out of H.S. and Amare is 6'10" 245, so they are very similar as far as body type. The difference between the two is that Kwame actually has post moves and handles and can create his own offense. Kwame just lost all of his confidence early on. Amare will be luck to even sniff what Tyson Chandler or Eddy Curry were able to accomplish.


Thanks cause I was just about to mention when did 6' 11 245 was a toothpick


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I can assure you guys one thing, Even if Stoudemire doesn't pan out to be a dominant force for the Suns, He still will be one of the most exciting big man in the game. He has awesome hops for a big man and can really throw down a dunk. He will be the Daruis Miles of big man, All he can do is run, dunk, and block shots, which is good enough for me. He will also be able to get some rebounds. So he might not become a dominant force for the Suns, he will be at least exciting to watch.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he is the best player in this years draft and will be better than anyone ever on the Suns. Jacobsen was obviously a steal as well. I'm more of a net fan but major congrats on this draft.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

I really think they need to start Stoudemire, they can't be like the Bull's and sit them on the bench.


----------

